

Show HN: Job Board for italian Developers - resca79
http://jobs.topdevelopers.it/perche-annunci-per-sviluppatori-itali

======
resca79
The job crisis in Italy has affected directly or indirectly developers. The
best way to combat it is to give maximum visibility to job opportunities in
Italy. I settle a few things and put it on gihtub open for those who want to
collaborate

------
DLion
Great, thank you!

------
harlock81
This looks great!

